# Which CID Hack is Best for 6.3a?



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

I ran NCID from the enhancement script, and manually backed it out of my .author file due to the modem conflict issue.

I tried elseed and YAC through Hackman, neither seemed to work (though I didn't do any troubleshooting.)

What is the general consensus on which CID hack is the best for 6.3a?


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

They all work for me (they show the caller-id), problem is when 6.3a dials the caller-id software forces a reboot of the TiVo.


Zaph32 said:


> I ran NCID from the enhancement script, and manually backed it out of my .author file due to the modem conflict issue.
> 
> I tried elseed and YAC through Hackman, neither seemed to work (though I didn't do any troubleshooting.)
> 
> What is the general consensus on which CID hack is the best for 6.3a?


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

Yes, that is the conflict I spoke of.

If the tivo is set up to dial out over ethernet, does this reboot issue go away?

WHat is the difference between the three CID implementations? Is there one you prefer over the others?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Zaph32 said:


> Yes, that is the conflict I spoke of.
> 
> If the tivo is set up to dial out over ethernet, does this reboot issue go away?
> 
> WHat is the difference between the three CID implementations? Is there one you prefer over the others?


I've been using YAC with no problems on 6.3a. Works very well, and you don't need to have a phone line hooked up, as it gets the caller id info over the network. I believe NCID can do the same thing, but with Elseed you need to have the phone line hooked up to your Tivo, since it uses the Tivo's internal modem.


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

Hrm.

I don't have any PCs hooked to phone lines, but I do have a phone line in the Tivo, so I tried Elseed. I sparked it up from Hackman and confirmed that it's running (via ps on a telnet session) but I get no display when calls come in.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

Maybe try the elseed executable referenced in this post:

http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?p=184627

That's how I got it working back in the day.

Matt

Edit - That's silly we can't link to it - you know where I mean, right? The DDB


----------



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

I've had good luck with NCID on 6.3a, and jlc seems to update it regularly and support it well.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Are you saying NCID does NOT cause the TIVO to reboot when it (TIVO) dials out for you? I've tried the last 3 version and each time the box attempts to dial (with NCID running) it reboots.


katiebear00 said:


> I've had good luck with NCID on 6.3a, and jlc seems to update it regularly and support it well.


----------



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

MisterEd said:


> Are you saying NCID does NOT cause the TIVO to reboot when it (TIVO) dials out for you? I've tried the last 3 version and each time the box attempts to dial (with NCID running) it reboots.


I don't let my Tivo dial out, and can't think of any reason why I'd want it to. If I ever needed to upgrade software again, I'd just stop the NCID server, and then dial.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

We're aware that not dialing out PREVENTS the problem but it doesn't SOLVE the problem.

Guy goes to the doctor and says "Hey Doc, my arm arm hurts when I move it like this." (The guy waves his arm over his head). "Can you help me?." 
Doc says: "Just don't move it like that."





katiebear00 said:


> I don't let my Tivo dial out, and can't think of any reason why I'd want it to. If I ever needed to upgrade software again, I'd just stop the NCID server, and then dial.


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

I've tried YAC, elseed, and NCID. None of them works on my HR10-250.

My NCID is reporting 0.65 - can someone walk me through the process of killing the process and installing the newer one?


----------



## merlincc (Nov 5, 2001)

Zaph32 said:


> I've tried YAC, elseed, and NCID. None of them works on my HR10-250.
> 
> My NCID is reporting 0.65 - can someone walk me through the process of killing the process and installing the newer one?


Try this:


```
HR10-250-TiVo# ps -ef|grep cid
15360 0           520 S   ./ncidd
15364 0          3500 S   tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --message --call-pro
15372 0          3504 S   tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --message --call-pro
15373 0          3504 S   tivosh ./tivocid --no-gui --tivo --message --call-pro
 8850 0           508 S   grep cid
HR10-250-TiVo#kill 15373
HR10-250-Tivo#Kill 15360
```
Then follow the instructions for installing on a Tivo Series 2 from the sourceforge.net site. Do a google search for tivocid.


----------

